# National Pornographic



## Ganoderma (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure how this one will go over, but i am thinking *non* human sexual photos.  I personally find many of them quite hilarious.  Animals i suppose would be the bulk, but perhaps some creative people can include plants and other organisms   But no humans, or man made type things, nature is the idea.

Monkey Business







This set came out blurry, i was so mad....really a kodak moment.  the quality sucks, but the memory is priceless 





up close...really blurry 






Unreceptive boulder


----------

